# Chris here from Calgary Alberta.



## Chris Cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey My name is Chris Cramer I have recently completed a 2 year prior learning assessment on welding. I've become very interested in metal working after gaining some experience in welding, and I am looking forward  to expanding my current knowledge and experience in metal working as I try to find an opportunity to be hired as a full time welding apprentice.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey man welcome to the form. Hopefully you find some welding work soon.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 7, 2017)

Welcome Chris -- lots of great people on this forum with good advice to help you out.


----------



## Janger (Feb 23, 2017)

Try foremost industries. You might need to go out of town to Lloydminster for example.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Feb 23, 2017)

Is Foremost only hireing in Lloydminster? My inability to drive makes me unable to find a job too far outside of Calgary. I already applied for one of Foremost's job postings in Calgary, but if there is still a chance for me to find a place there then I am still open for it.


----------



## Janger (Feb 23, 2017)

With this job market new and innovative approaches are needed to find work. Just applying online puts you in line with hundreds of other people. A different approach. Try to find out who the welding supervisor is or who welders are at local companies. Politely contact them and ask if they would have some guidance for a new person in the industry just general advice and buy them a coffee. Bring your work to show. Don't ask for a job just say you're looking if they ask. Something like that. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Janger (Feb 23, 2017)

Look for people with linked in Facebook or just call reception and politely tell them you're looking to speak to the welding super for advice.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Feb 23, 2017)

What sort of advice or questions should I bring up that would not make it too obvious that I am looking for a position with them? Foremost is a manufacturing company so if I got a hold of the welding supervisor would I ask for advice on how to weld certain things?


----------



## Janger (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd be pretty straight up and ask him how to succeed and how to get started as an apprentice - how did he do it and what might he suggest. Can I buy you a coffee and get your advice? Tell him you've pounding the pavement and would really appreciate whatever he can say. It's awkward but be honest and sincere and persevere. Some people will say no flat out but some will probably agree to a coffee - especially if you can get introduced. Ask everybody you know if they know anyone in welding and get them to introduce you. I'll give you a name on the forum Kris Jensen.


----------



## Janger (Jul 21, 2017)

20-Jul-17
*Address* Ponoka, AB, Canada

View map
*Job Offered By* Individual
*Company* Gemini
*Job Type* Full-Time
Looking for a person, to fill the spot of welders helper . Must be responsible, be able to be at work on time every day. Must be able to pass a pre-employment drug and alcohol test.welders helper experiace is an asset but not required. Looking for someone who is interested in a company that they can grow with. Please Email your resume to tmaxwell@geminicorp.ca


Seen on Kijiji


----------

